# "OldFart's" 3rd Annual Vintage Bike Show And Swap Meet!



## oldfart36 (Jul 11, 2018)

"Oldfart's" Bike Show And Swap Meet!
CASH To Winners!
$100-Peoples Choice!
$ 50-Best Original
$ 50-Best Restoration!
Centrally located between K.C., Wichita, Springfield Mo, etc.
FREE to all vendors, Free-No entry fee for bike show, and FREE admission for the public
Located off Hwy 400, just East of Parsons, Ks. GPS (1808, 24000 Rd. Parsons Ks.)
For those who would like to come and setup/camp Friday night! No problem!
For the more comfort wanting folks, there are 3 Hotels within 1.5 miles.
Roadeway Inn and Suites 1807 Harding Dr. 620-421-6126
Best Western 101 Main, 620-423-0303
Please feel free to call with ANY questions!!! 1-620-820-9339!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 11, 2018)

Link to some of the pics from this year!
https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/2nd-annual-2018-oldfarts-swap-show.2258/

See ya at next year's!!!!!


----------

